# What machine has speedy warm up time?



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Hit a barrier in the spousal unit approval - he's used to the Nespresso Machine which heats up really quickly and is not keen to keep a device on all day.

Are there good espresso machines which can heat up quickly? Some describe 40 min optimum, clearly that's not going to work if guests come unannounced and we want to offer coffee..

Advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sage Dual Boiler . 3 minutes. Full steam power in 5.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus - the cost of keeping a machine " on " really isn't that much in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

A Rancilio Silvia can heat up very quickly (sub-5 minutes) if you're prepared to cycle water through the group head and lines via this routine: http://www.coffeekid.com/archived/rancilio/cheatsilvia

At the more expensive end, a Londinium I can heat up in about 12 minutes, again provided you're prepared to flush water through it a few times during that period.

That's not a comprehensive list, obviously, but hope that's helpful.


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Barista Express,


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The Gaggia TS should heat up very quickly as like the Sage Dual Boiler; it has a heated group. @dfk41 or @bronc might be able to verify that.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes, I can confirm. The TS warms up within 10 minutes. It has a heating element in the grouphead similar to the Sage so by the time the boiler is up to pressure, the whole machine is pretty much hot and ready for action. In comparison, I had to leave my PID'd Silvia on for about 20-30 minutes to warm up completely.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

The Londinum L1 can be ready inside 5 mins if you flush water through the group a couple of times.


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Woo-hoo! He agreed! And John Lewis has a free grinder offer for the DB Sage. Not as cool as the trad machines, but a compromise I'm willing to live with. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Drusy

Prepare to be even more excited as you could ask John Lewis to price match Harts of Stur who are selling it for £1,079.10 here


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice choice Drusy. There is an increasing following on here for the Sage DB, so plenty of support available should you have any questions.

The Sage has an built-in wake up timer so you can have it warmed up and ready to go for when you get out of bed!









Enjoy


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

My expobar takes quite a while if left to its own devices. The boiler is up to temp in about 5 minutes, but it would take another couple of minutes of cycling water through the group to bring the whole machine up to temp. It's why I use a Belkin WEMO, If I want a coffee after work, I just turn the machine on when I leave the office from my phone app, and its good to go when I get back. Same in the morning if I wake up and fancy a cup.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Drusy said:


> Woo-hoo! He agreed! And John Lewis has a free grinder offer for the DB Sage. Not as cool as the trad machines, but a compromise I'm willing to live with. I'm so excited!!!


All authorised retailers offer the free smart grinder by redemption


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Time is relative

I turn on the Izzo Vivi (hx) and at the same time the Europiccola .... buy the time I have ground the beans, tamped, flushed the europiccola, release the steam, re boiled, primed, locked the PF, realised the grind is too coarse, released the pf cleaned it, re ground, re loaded, choked the machine, release, sneezed burning coffee everywhere, cleaned up, re ground, loaded, pulled a burnt coffee due to it over heating, thrown the PF in the sink in a huff ........ The Vivi is at a perfect temperature to pull a great forgiving shot from what ever the grinder is set at

Relative !

I wait for no machine !


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Sadly I saw this too late... oh well, at least they threw in the grinder too. Thanks!


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

Click and collect after 2pm tomorrow.... counting down the hours...

Then I'm sure I'll be back on the Sage forum with more questions!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

And itching to upgrade the grinder soon after no doubt


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Drusy said:


> Sadly I saw this too late... oh well, at least they threw in the grinder too. Thanks!


John Lewis, if that's where you're purchasing your Sage DB from, accept price matches for up to 30 days after purchase/order date. 

In fact you're not even limited to one price match. If, for example a competitor (they must have a physical bricks and mortar store, they cannot be online only) drops the price a few times during the 30 days that follows your purchase from John Lewis, it is the exact same product and available from stock, John Lewis will look into matching the price and refunding the difference between what you originally paid for it and the competitors price.

Don't think any other retailer would do this, that I'm aware of anyway? I've put it to the test and had three partial refunds on one high value product in recent years. Top service from John Lewis! ??


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Do Lakeland do them?......life time guarantee etc.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Wuyang

Lakeland do offer a lifetime 'satisfaction' guarantee, yes. Been discussed on various threads recently.

They stock Sage appliances including The Dual Boiler espresso machine also, if that's what you were asking?


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll give it a go, that will help to fund the grinder upgrade


----------



## Drusy (Sep 8, 2015)

No luck - email from John Lewis, oh well...

Thank you for your enquiry.

In order to apply a price reduction on a purchase, the criteria in our pricing policy must be met. I regret that after review the request you have submitted does not match all or parts of this policy.

John Lewis will validate a price match if the competitor's product is identical to the product we sell in terms of make, model number, colour and size. This approach ensures consistency for all our customers and ensures the policy is transparent.

The model of Sage by Heston Blumenthal the Dual Boiler™ Espresso Coffee Machine sold at Harts of Stur is silver, where as the product you purchased from John Lewis is red in colour

Therefore, on this occasion I am sorry I cannot match the price offered by . If you would like to view more information about Never Knowingly Undersold and our pricing you can do so on our website.

I am sorry I have not been able to reduce the price on this occasion. If you require any further information or assistance please do not hesitate to contact me.

Yours sincerely,

Michael Clough

John Lewis.com


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Drusy

Oh no, sounds like you fell at the 'not the same colour' hurdle! Shame. £120 left in your pocket, would have been nice.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm. Sure they could've honoured that.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

jonc said:


> Hmm. Sure they could've honoured that.


I dunno ... if you look at the hartsofstur website, their coloured toasters, coffee machines, kettles, mixers, etc etc are all about 5%-10% more expensive than the chrome/silver variants ... and that is on the same website

I guess colour domestic appliances fetch more money these days .... unless you buy a mignon, then annoyingly the chromes ones ae more expensive GRRRRRR


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Because coloured versions of products are usually made in far smaller quantities (therefore higher production costs) than the bog standard colour (silver or black etc depending on the product in question) and usually don't sell as well, they often carry a premium price.

John Lewis' price match terms and conditions are quite clear that the product has to be identical (that includes the colour).


----------

